# Newbie question for Andro 100 Poppers



## beantown (Dec 29, 2003)

Hi all this is mt first post, sorry for for the newbish questions but im looking for some info.

i recently bought a bottle of andro 100 poppers and had some questions along with a bottle of xenedrine (ephedra free)

about me - im 195 lbs 5'11" tall and 25 years old.  ive been working out for about 4 years now.  ive tried creatine and xenedrin before and that all.  so im looking to get more cut so i bought some xenedrine and poppers.  the guy at GNC was not too imformative to me when i bought them, he told me to take 4-6 popper a day and when i got home i read the bottle and it said to take 1-2 poppers.  ther are 100 mg pills and include 4-AD, 4-AD-EC, NOR-4-AD and A1-E.  I called GNC to confirm how many to take and i spoke to another person and said to take at most 3.  Also he recomend i try N20, anyone know about that stuff.

anyways i did some research online and im not sure now.  it seemd that its not too effective for men under 30.  what about side effects?  i'd apreciate and feed back, and I also opened the bottle so i can't retun them.  is it ok to take poppers and xenedrine at the same time?

thanks-
Beantown


----------



## once was fat (Dec 29, 2003)

Sorry I cant answer your question but YOU can return them to gnc if that is where you bought them.  I belive they have a 100% gurantee on all of there products.  Welcome there are many great people here that will be able to answer you question.


----------



## Var (Dec 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by beantown *_
> Hi all this is mt first post, sorry for for the newbish questions but im looking for some info.
> 
> i recently bought a bottle of andro 100 poppers and had some questions along with a bottle of xenedrine (ephedra free)
> ...



I definitely think there are better choices for a first cycle.  More importantly, you don't have the knowlege needed to get into something like this.  I would read up A LOT, try to bring back the poppers, and shop elsewhere.  GNC is way overpriced.  I wouldnt get into doing prohormones/steroids until you've educated yourself.
I made a similar type of impulse buy a while back and wasted my money.  Fortunately, I read up before taking the it and decided to go with something else.  It's important to know what you're using, how it effects you, and how to come off it properly.


----------



## plouffe (Dec 29, 2003)

Get rid of the Xenadrine.. Ephedrine free Xenadrine is no good. And Andro poppers isn't the way to go with for a PH...


----------



## 100%legalmass (Dec 29, 2003)

The N20, I would say is worthless. I took the poppers a while back because they were gave to me(freebie). I got some strength gains but nothing major. And yeah you can take the exendrine and poppers together. when I took the poppers I took eight a day until the bottle was gone.


----------



## Power Rabbit (Dec 29, 2003)

Alot of people get pulled in by GNC and buy their first ph there...The smart ones like you at least go do a lil research after they get it. Honestly I think you should return both products and research a proper phoromone stack(includeing risks, cycles, requirenments). 

To point you in the right direction, a good opening phoromone stack would be 1-AD and 4-AD.(btw u may see these at gnc but i garuntee that you can get them MUCH cheaper online)

If you have never tried ephedra, you may wanna give that a whirl. Ephdra free stuff never seems to work all that well. There are risks with ephedra, but i definately know there are as many and maby more sides with phoromones.


----------



## beantown (Dec 30, 2003)

I tried xenedrine with the ephedra, and it worked great, but the compination of caffine and ephedra makes you feel wired.  anyways i thought i'd give the xenedrine a try that is ephedra free.  where can you get suppliments with ephedra in them, i thought they don't sell those anymore.

buying the poppers was on an impulse when i was in gnc.  with the discount they were 18 dollars (gold card).

im not looking to get huge or go crazy with suppliments.  im fairly strong now, i can max just over 300 bench.  i just want a boost in energy in strength.  im goin on vacacation in 4 months so i want to be cut.  i stil haven't decided to try the poppers, if i do i can post back up on here on what i think.  

are there any downsides to coming off the poppers.
are there any side effects like hair loss, temper, ball shrinkage?

im thinking about starting to take one a week when i work out, 
2nd week take 2
third week take 3
4th week back to 2
5th week back to 1 
then stop

or should i just the same number every day like 2 or so?

thanks for all the replies


----------



## ZECH (Dec 30, 2003)

300MG a day will get you nothing......
Read the PH stickies.............


----------

